# Stroodlepuff away



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/15)

So Mr @Gizmo booked a surprise girls spa weekend away in the middle of nowhere for myself and a friend this weekend. Which means I will be unavailable from around 12:00 tomorrow.  

All queries can be directed to @Gizmo or @MiffyPuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

